# What in the world is this? *POTTY SHOT*



## jammers77

I had a bit of a scare today (thought I was leaking fluid--long story), and I ended up having an ultrasound and the baby showed us some parts. But I have NO idea what it is. I'm leaning toward boy, and so was the tech, but what's confusing me is the crown-looking/fork-looking thing between the legs. I'm a mama of two boys, and I know what boy potty shots look like, and this one's got me completely stumped. 

Technically, I don't have my gender scan for another two weeks, but since the tech snagged this shot, I'm curious. Is that fork-looking thing the cord, perhaps? Totally clueless here, and the tech said she was NOT sure, and to not take her word for it.

Thanks for your insight. My gut says boy, but the fork thing's got me confused.

And girls, this is why I don't recommend gender scans till nearly 20 weeks. LOL!!
 



Attached Files:







3ecf925b-ca1c-4193-9721-dbbab307a0cc.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 238


----------



## shaunasmommy

Hmm. I think I see boy parts, as where the legs join together I can't see the 3 lines that would mean girl. The fork looking thing I would think is too far out to be girl parts, so I assume that's the cord. I think boy!


----------



## jammers77

I think the fork looking thing is too far out, too. That's what had confused the tech. lol

And then there's the fact that it's missing the "turtle's head". That's got me thrown off, too.


----------



## CountryS2011

I'm just as stumped!


----------



## angel2010

Hmm, I am going to guess girl, even though the three lines look higher, they look so distinct.


----------



## xturnitoutx

i agree with angel - i think girl!


----------



## Dream.dream

I think that's a girl


----------



## BabyD331

I think I see boy bits and the fork thing is him trying to cover up with his hand because he's a gentleman lol


----------



## misk

I'm going with :blue:


----------



## nyaonyaokat

BabyD331 said:


> I think I see boy bits and the fork thing is him trying to cover up with his hand because he's a gentleman lol

lol awesome


----------



## nullaby

Im confused too, base looks like girl but the forks in the way lol. Id guess boy


----------



## whittnie117

My baby did that during the gender scan, it was just his hand. He covered so we couldn't see from the front so we had to do a potty shot.


----------



## hulahoop09

I do think that is deffo a boy. Mine at 16+6 bottom is lg at 22+6. Girls look more peach I think lol.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q577/hulahoop2k/IMAG0395_zps0ea22abf.jpg


----------



## teacup22

I think boy too.. Mine had nothing really sticking out and 3 lines x


----------



## geordiemammy

I would defo say boy mine has just been confirmed boy but the first scan that said boy loos similar to your scan x


----------



## jammers77

BabyD331 said:


> I think I see boy bits and the fork thing is him trying to cover up with his hand because he's a gentleman lol

LOL DH said that last night!!! Too funny!!


----------



## ttc2yrs

i think 100% boy ! look just like my baby boys scan xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

i think boy too...just not come out very clear. you will have to let us know.


----------



## lesh07

I think boy. Looks very similar to my sons scan. xx


----------



## jammers77

10 saying boy, 3 saying girl
It'll be fun seeing what this little chicken nugget shows next time around.

Thanks for your input, girls!


----------



## geordiemammy

When's your next scan x


----------



## jammers77

geordiemammy said:


> When's your next scan x

The official anatomy scan is on July 2--two weeks away. Going to stay busy so the time passes quickly. lol


----------



## Wilsey

I would have said boy (what with anything protruding so far) but it is a confusing one. Wondering if the cord or hand is playing a part here to make it look more confusing than it really is...

Best of luck for the scan x


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill be looking out to find out what they say at your next scan xx


----------



## vic161209

first I thought boy, then not so sure, im sure the folk looking bit is cord. cant wait to find out :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Two more days! Can't wait to see who was right!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I think :pink: but I'm always rubbish at these things!


----------



## want2bemommy

Stalking


----------



## mdjoy

I don't know! Sort of looks like a hand in the way :/..def have to update on the 2nd!


----------



## Middysquidge

I think boy but I'm always wrong x


----------



## Blob

Tomorrow :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Eee tomorrow is the big day can't wait to find out what your having x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Certainly looks boyish, but I'm excited to see either way :)


----------



## Misscalais

I have no idea that's crazy lol good luck for today :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

boy :) good luck tomorrow


----------



## jammers77

It is a BOY! Though it is definitely a different potty shot than I've had from my boys. But at least everything can be seen. lol
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 25


----------



## teacup22

Congratulations xx


----------



## Middysquidge

Congrats x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

YAY...Congrats! :)


----------



## bluebell2012

i say boy as well


----------



## Cheska

Congrats! Special times :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on another boy xx


----------



## MrsClark24

I'm gonna sat boy, only because our potty shot of our girl was definitely 3 very thin lines close together... Not like yours...


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats!


----------



## Blob

Yay congratulations :):)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## charlskye12

I was told girl 16 5 week scan but I don't u derstand wat this long bit is n and why its not flat and more out then in can I have opinions please


----------

